

The Connoisseur of Number Sequences - ernesto95
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20150806-neil-sloane-oeis-interview/

======
dang
The Encyclopedia itself has been posted here a few times, including recently:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=The%20On-
Line%20Encyclopedia%2...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=The%20On-
Line%20Encyclopedia%20of%20Integer%20Sequences&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

(This article is not a dupe, though, obviously.)

